# question about a Germer antique stove



## kdub994 (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of this stove and/or its estimated value.  It says Germer Stove Company, Erie, Pa on the bottom, Radiant Home on the door, stamped #214 (which I assume means the 214th make of that mold).  The patton date is also part of the mold Pat=Nov. 16, 1897. Please also email me if interested.


----------



## Liam (Mar 27, 2011)

The 214 is the model number. I just purchased a "216 air-blast". If all pieces are present (grates and trim pieces especially) and in at least fair condition you should be able to get $250-300 for it. I am interested if you still have it. Shipping cost will have to be factored in of course.


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2011)

It will need some attention for sure, but the stove looks pretty intact. Fully restored that is a stunning stove. This site has a picture of one about halfway down. 

http://www.gingercreekstoves.com/


----------

